# Vision Microsystems Support



## Glas467 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I have launched a new website for Vision Microsystems Support, if you have any feedback or comments on the site, there is a contact form there which will email me directly, I would appreciate any thoughts you have.

Here is the website: http://vmsupport.weebly.com/ 

As a reminder, I am not a FAA certified avionics tech, and I am not a vendor per se, I am an experimental aviation enthusiast that has learned a lot over the years helping folks out with Vision Microsystems issues and support. I started out much like many of you, simply building and learning about all the systems in our aircraft ... I began to learn all I could about the EPI-800 and later the VM1000 in hopes of keeping my vintage EPI-800 viable. As time passed, I had opportunity to help others with installations and basic support through EAA contacts. Word of mouth spread and several suggested that there are lots of folks out there that could benefit from the VMS knowledge I had gained and suggested I advertise to a wider audience. So my aviation hobby expanded to include VMS support services. This started in earnest about 5 years ago posting a few ads on eBay for parts and services and has grown from there. Since then I have gathered quite a bit of tech data and experience diagnosing, repairing, buying/selling, and supporting these legacy systems and had the pleasure of helping scores of owners and maintainers with VMS issues. 

Please let me know if I can assist! 

All the best, 
Reggie


----------

